# 2 Years On Mars



## RATZ (21/8/14)

Here's something for the geeks in the community.:- 
Curiosity rover 2 years later

Sliding your mouse over the pics will change the view..


(on the website)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/14)

Awww little Rover. I remember when he went up there  love following him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

